# Steuertransformator bei 24V



## Richywin (13 Februar 2007)

Hallo kurze Frage,

kann man bei einer SPS die die Eingänge und Ausgänge mit 24V betrieben werden auf einen Steuertransformator verzichten? z.B. Siemens S7 Netzteil mit Gleichrichter,CPU,Eingang- und Ausgangskaten.

mfg
Richy


----------



## Ralle (13 Februar 2007)

Willst darauf hinaus, ob man mit dem Siemens-Netzteil das sie CPU versorgt auch die E/A beschalten kann? Ja, warum den nicht. Man sollte aber auf die max. Last achten, die die Ausgänge evtl. schalten und bei Bedarf bestimmte Zweige mit extra Schmelzsicherung absichern.


----------



## Richywin (13 Februar 2007)

Ist dan das Netzteil von der SPS auch mit der Steuertrafo ich meine nur wegen der Galvanischen Trennung, das Netzteil hat doch einen Elektronischen Trafo oder? Hat die den selben Effect wie eine gewickelte.


----------



## Ralle (13 Februar 2007)

Wir nutzen Schaltnetzteile von Siemens, Sitop. Daran hängen die gesamte 24V-Elektronik des Schaltschrankes und die E/A. Das wird nach dem Netzteil aufgeteilt und mit Untersicherungen abgesichert, z.Bsp. SPS+E/A-Schaltschrank, E/A-Anlage etc.


----------



## PeterEF (13 Februar 2007)

*Selv?*

Meinst Du, ob Schaltnetzteile die Forderungen nach galv.Trennung nach EN 60950/50178 erfüllen können wie ein Steuertransformator, also SELV im Sinne dieser Normen liefern?
Ja - das ist bei den erwähnten Siemens-Geräten der Fall, steht auch in der Regel auf dem Typenschild vermerkt. geräte, welche dies nicht haben dürfen gemäß der Maschinenrichtline auch nicht verwendet werden...


----------



## Richywin (13 Februar 2007)

Ich meinte eigentlich ob vor den SPS Netzteil ein Trenntransformator geschaltet werden muß, wenn die Ein und Ausgänge mit 24V DC arbeiten. Hauptstromkreis und Steuerstromkreis müssen galvanisch getrennt sein laut VDE 0113, der Steuertransformator ist dafür da den Kurzschlußstrom so gering wie möglich zu halten ... über die Funktion brauchen wir nicht zu unterhalten.
Oder übernimmt das Netzteil der SPS schon die Aufgabe?
Ob jetzt ein Trenntrafo verwendet werden muß hängt doch nicht mit der Schutzkleinspannung zusammen oder?


----------



## Oberchefe (13 Februar 2007)

> das Netzteil hat doch einen Elektronischen Trafo oder?


 
Es gibt keinen elektronischen Trafo, ein Schaltnetzteil (mit Ansteuerungselektronik) hat auch einen Trafo, sprich Kupferdrähte und Eisen. Bedingt durch die höhere Frequenz kann der zwar kleiner ausfallen, das ändert aber nichts an der galvanischen Trennung.


----------



## PeterEF (14 Februar 2007)

Richywin schrieb:


> Ich meinte eigentlich ob vor den SPS Netzteil ein Trenntransformator geschaltet werden muß, wenn die Ein und Ausgänge mit 24V DC arbeiten. Hauptstromkreis und Steuerstromkreis müssen galvanisch getrennt sein laut VDE 0113, .....


 
Wenn das Netzteil nach der Norm EN 50178 gebaut ist, dann nicht. Das Netzteil selber ist so ausgelegt, das es die galvanische Trennung bei auftretenden Spannungen sicher stellt.

Schaltnetzteil impliziert nicht automatisch galvanische Trennung!


----------



## McMeta (15 Februar 2008)

Richywin schrieb:


> Hallo kurze Frage,
> 
> kann man bei einer SPS die die Eingänge und Ausgänge mit 24V betrieben werden auf einen Steuertransformator verzichten? z.B. Siemens S7 Netzteil mit Gleichrichter,CPU,Eingang- und Ausgangskaten.
> 
> ...





Ist zwar schon etwas älter das Thema, da ich mich aber auch gerade darüber Informieren musste hier nochmal etwas klarer:

Auszug aus dem Datenblatt des "Siemens S7-Netzteils" PS307:

Potentialtrennung primär/sekundär
  ja, SELV-Ausgangs*spannung Ua  nach EN 60950 und EN 50178

Also braucht KEIN extra Steuertransformator VOR dem PS307 verwendet werden


----------

